# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  The 10 most important things

## Miss_Sweet

[glow=red:b790b53c8d]The 10 most important things are...[/glow:b790b53c8d]

   [glow=darkorchid:b790b53c8d]LOVE[/glow:b790b53c8d]
_The special feeling that makes you feel all warm and wonderful_


      [glow=orange:b790b53c8d]RESPECT[/glow:b790b53c8d]
_Treating others as well as u would like to be treated_


      [glow=green:b790b53c8d]APPRECIATION[/glow:b790b53c8d]
_To be grateful for all the good things life has to offer._

        [glow=blue:b790b53c8d]HAPPINESS[/glow:b790b53c8d]
_The full enjoyment of each moment. A smiling face._


      [glow=midnightblue:b790b53c8d]FORGIVENESS[/glow:b790b53c8d]
_The ability to let things be without anger._

           [glow=violet:b790b53c8d]SHARING[/glow:b790b53c8d]
_The joy of giving without thought of receiving_


            [glow=coral:b790b53c8d]HONESTY[/glow:b790b53c8d]
_The quality of always telling the truth_

         [glow=darkorchid:b790b53c8d]INTEGRITY[/glow:b790b53c8d]
_The purity of doing what`s right, no matter what_

         [glow=chocolate:b790b53c8d]COMPASSION[/glow:b790b53c8d]
_The essence of feeling another`s pain, while easing their hurt_

          [glow=green:b790b53c8d]PEACE[/glow:b790b53c8d]
_The reward for living the 10 most important things._

----------


## Endurer

worthy to be valued in gold, but they can better serve the purpose in Teen Talks  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

nice...

----------


## Fairy

:applaud;

----------


## Ash

nice  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

teentalks par kaise lagaon ab? mujhe nahi aata na...  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

ab tu aa gaya na teen talks main  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeaah thnx ash :hug1:

----------


## Ash

mera thanks nahi kahoo... i guess zee bhai ne yeh move ki hai yahan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ohh...thnx xeon BHAI  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Very nice :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thank u jii  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

true dat :wink:

----------


## zeeast

@Endurer
 :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

of course its true  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> thank u jii


Welcome ji  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok jii  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DesiPride4life

bahut acche

----------


## moneyboy0

nice...

----------


## unnikannan

cool ones thanks

----------


## sneha

niceeee

----------


## amitrajv

ok

----------


## waffa

> [glow=red:d229d216d6]The 10 most important things are...[/glow:d229d216d6]
> 
>       [glow=darkorchid:d229d216d6]LOVE[/glow:d229d216d6]
> _The special feeling that makes you feel all warm and wonderful_
> 
> 
>            [glow=orange:d229d216d6]RESPECT[/glow:d229d216d6]
> _Treating others as well as u would like to be treated_
> 
> ...



very nice sweetO 
aray yaar that y u r my sweeto u knwz each n every thing ..but not abt :blush: :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol thnx...

not about wat? :wis;

----------


## Tanha

nice post.. :Smile: 

thanks 4 shairing here.. :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

not abt luv i meanz ........

----------

